# Source for 1" OD brass or copper?



## mfrey (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum but anyone have any 1" OD brass or copper that they would care to sell?

I only need about 3-4" or so. I'd buy from one of the small-quantity online vendors but the shipping is ridiculous.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## will (Nov 5, 2009)

Check on ebay - there might be some there.


----------



## wquiles (Nov 6, 2009)

If Ebay does not come up with anything reasonable, send me an email. I still have some 1" dia copper left that I can sell you.

Will


----------



## mfrey (Nov 7, 2009)

A 5-and-change" rod of alloy 360 brass popped up on Ebay recently with an affordable flat rate envelope shipping option. That's what I've been looking for.

Thanks guys.


----------



## vtunderground (Nov 7, 2009)

I've never done any business with them, but this place has reasonable prices:

http://www.onlinemetals.com/


----------



## Morelite (Nov 7, 2009)

I can give you a 4.25" piece of 360 for the price of shipping.


----------



## mfrey (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks, Morelite.

If I screw up the machining on the stock I bought on Ebay, I'll definitely take you up on that.


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 8, 2009)

McMaster will sell small quantities, but you have to get a second mortgage on your house 

Metals Depot has decent prices, but it usually takes two or three days after the order is placed before the material is cut & shipped: http://www.metalsdepot.com/products/brass2.phtml?page=round&LimAcc= &aident=

Discount Steel always has lots of aluminum & a fair selection of brass. I've ordered aluminum flat & gotten Mic-6 plate, which is a nice bonus. http://stores.ebay.com/Discount-Ste...16QQ_sidZ686251536QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## stinky (Nov 9, 2009)

I've heard Speedymetals is pretty good, but have no personal experience:

https://www.speedymetals.com/c-8206-round.aspx
https://www.speedymetals.com/c-8199-round.aspx

They sell by the inch, pretty cheap, no min order.

If you want the OFC super high purity stuff, you may need to look elsewhere.


----------

